# Fuzz: Formula '69 vs Hartman Silicon



## canuck (Jan 31, 2008)

Has anyone tried the Formula '69 Fuzz by Solid Gold Sound Labs and/or the Hartman Silicon Fuzz?

I am considering both but the sound clips on the two sites are so different that it is hard to compare them.


Was considering the Hartman Germanium Fuzz as well... are Ge Fuzz pedals REALLY that sensitive to temp etc etc? If so are they worth the extra hassle?

Thanks!!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

The formula 69' is my next buy! Should order it this week-end! When I got it, I'll give you some feedbacks!


----------



## canuck (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks! That would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Yeah i'd love to hear some clips too if you could. Greg seems like a top notch guy to deal with. I wouldnt hesitate purchasing any of the Solid Gold line looks to be great quality pedals.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I have a Custom Blender and I'm waiting for my wah to get modded by him! The Blender is probably the best overdrive unit ever! The sound is awsome, I twek a little bit and I get exactly what I was looking for! And Greg is a god among the man to deal with, he knows what he did and he can help you to find exactly what you want! Will let you know when I'll have my formula 69!


----------



## Marcel Furlanetto (Sep 14, 2007)

If you're into both the silicon and germanium I'd suggest looking into the hartman SFZ dual stage fuzz. Really the best sounding fuzz I've heard to date & may only replace it for the Zvex fuzz factory (I play more experimental music). You can also blend both channels which sounds remarkable. P.S i'd add the bias trim pot for the silicon side...an extra $15 well spent.


----------



## canuck (Jan 31, 2008)

The combo would be cool, but is way out of my price range.... I'd prefer to just pick between the Si or Ge.


----------



## iggs (Apr 6, 2006)

I have the Hartman BC108 and it's a great, great fuzz pedal. It is very well build and the insides are well designed and immaculate. It sounds awesome too, the Bias is very usefull for a range of fuzz texture (it's not a tone control). When Fuzz is maxed out, it's quite thick and wooly with tons and tons of sustain. Haven't checked it out with humbuckers yet, only Tele and Strat PUs. 

This is vintage Fuzz Face at it's best all the way.

Another amazing Fuzz Face type fuzz with some more controls and more of a "open" cutting sound but with plenty of sustain is Phoenix Custom Electronics SuperNova fuzz. It's on my board right now and I can't really put in words hom much I'm blown a way by this pedal ... not just by how good it sounds but how versatile it is for a fuzz which can be temperamental and hard to combine with other pedals.
http://www.phoenixcustomelectronics.com/pix.html


----------



## canuck (Jan 31, 2008)

Iggs

Thanks for the link, neat pedal! But can the octavia effect not be turned off?  I can hear it VERY slightly on the Hartman Si Fuzz, but it's pretty overpowering on that Phoenix pedal.

Do all fuzzes have some octavia to them?


----------



## iggs (Apr 6, 2006)

canuck said:


> Iggs
> 
> Thanks for the link, neat pedal! But can the octavia effect not be turned off? I can hear it VERY slightly on the Hartman Si Fuzz, but it's pretty overpowering on that Phoenix pedal.
> 
> Do all fuzzes have some octavia to them?


I hear a very, very slight octave on my SuperNova ... did you scroll down and listen to the SuperNova clips? It's the white pedal with 5 black knobs, the first pedal on the list is their Octavia pedal.


----------



## canuck (Jan 31, 2008)

Iggs

Oops. lol youre right I listened to the wrong clip, that supernova DOES sounds really sweet with the wah.

How much did it run you?

So you guys seem to prefer the silicon fuzzes then?


----------



## iggs (Apr 6, 2006)

It was $170 ... you can order direct from PCE or you can get them from Scott at www.axeandyoushallreceive.com ... not sure if he has any in stock, but I assume he can order them for you if you don't want to go direct. I got mine from www.tonefactor.com because they had one in stock and I was way too inpatient to wait, I think the build time is 3-4 weeks ... otherwise would've gotten it from Scott.

I'm not partial to either Ge or Si but there are a few things that attract me to Si:
- generally a little more "sizzle" on top which is nice, Ge tends to sound creamier and smoother which is great too (I have a Ge Retroman NuFuzz which just rocks da house!!!)
- Si is more stable and not temperature sensitive unlike Ge which will sound different depending on ambient temperature ... not good when going to gigs in Canadian winter
- Some Ge pedals are ground positive which is a major PITA when hooking up to the pedalboard, not only do you have to reverse the polarity of the jack but you can't daisy chain with other effects because your power supply will start to smoke! By daisy chaining ground positive and ground negative pedals together, you have effectively shorted the power supply. Si pedals are all (that I know of) ground negative.
- Ge pedals are a lot more sensitive to the fluctuations in the voltage supplied so they may sound much different with a battery then with a power supply.
- of course, Ge sounds like Ge and it is revered for it's smooth and creamy, soft clipping characteristic that cleans up well with the volume knob on your guitar. Si is more "brute" sounding if you will
- lastly, IT IS a matter of personal taste and nothing else ... there is no good or bad


----------



## Solid_Gold_Soundlabs (Sep 20, 2006)

canuck said:


> Has anyone tried the Formula '69 Fuzz by Solid Gold Sound Labs and/or the Hartman Silicon Fuzz?
> 
> I am considering both but the sound clips on the two sites are so different that it is hard to compare them.
> 
> ...


Hey Canuck, 

if you have any specific questions regarding the formula 69, feel free to send me an email and it will be my pleasure to help you with your tone quest!

Thanks
Greg - [email protected]


----------

